# Donkeys as guardians



## SammyL (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello all,

I was wondering how many of you use mini donkeys as guardians for your mini horses? Could you give some information on guardian donkeys?

I am moving in a few weeks to a older farmstead in MN, and since I am worried about coyotes, I thought maybe my family could get a guardian for my 2 minis. But I am new to this, and need all the info I can get!

Thanks! :saludando:

Sam


----------



## Shari (Jul 4, 2006)

Mini's are to small to use as Guard animals. They can be hurt and killed just like minis.

If you want to use a Donkey as a Guard, you will need a standard size. But also keep into account, not all will guard.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 4, 2006)

My mini donkeys are in the 34-36" range. I would NOT be without a few jennys in each pasture. Mine will let me (and the neighbors) know whenever something is around that shouldnt be, by braying and running the fence line. Mine have also kept a 350# bear at bay, for a good week. They might be to small to actually "take on" a good fight, but the majority of the time a load noise will be a deterient in wildlife also. When we had the bear problem, I had talked to the DNR about removing him...which they wouldnt do ..until something happened! I told them about my donkeys and they also said donkeys loud brays will keep a animals away. It is true, not all donkeys will make a good guard donkey. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 4, 2006)

My mini Jack/Stallion chased off everything.....he was sweet as can be but had a Pit Bull guarding personality. He was very protective of his girls. Sadly we lost him to Liver failure in May and the Jennys are so spooked now. We deal with coyotes on a regular basis. When the coyotes are around the Jenny's group together and just stare in the direction where they are at. I don't think that they would chase them down like E'ore did.....he protected them so well...we miss him so much.


----------



## SammyL (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the help.

JumpinJackFarm - I am sorry about your jack, he was loved, that I know.

So how do you tell if a donkey will guard or not? Do you train them to do that, or what? Will castrated jacks guard too?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 4, 2006)

In my case I believe E'ore was protecting his girls....I don't know how he would have been without them? Gelded donks will protect as I see them with cattle around here. I hear lamas are excellent protectors as well.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 4, 2006)

I only have jennys in my pastures, they will run in the direction of any unwelcoming intruder into there pasture, and bray up a storm, in the meantime my gelded hinnys will keep all my mini horses off to the far side of the pasture.(which is only about 50' from my patio door, and alongside the main barn)....it really was something to watch when we had the bear walking our fenceline, but I will say it wasnt only the jennys... there was also a gun waiting ..just in case :bgrin




: I started out with only one donkey that would guard, the rest of mine learned from her, including the hinnys. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 4, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]I bought Jasper from Corinne of Meadowridge...I love him - I bought him because he was such a little love bug - also in all my horsey years of experiance - I had never had a donkey. I told my hubby " he is going to be the herd protector." ( Yup - used that as an exuse! ) Any way - he really is  a good herd protector! I would never get rid of him, he is a real love. Hubby likes to say how he "needs to go." But I have seen him often loving up on Jasper - when he thinks know one is looking.



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jul 5, 2006)

All I can say is I know of two Standard Guardian Donkeys that were killed in the line of Duty.

One was with a pack of Coyotes,, yes, they were Coyotes and not domestic dogs, and another at the old Farm.. down at the bottom of the Hill was a Black Faced Sheep breeder. The Cougar killed hers and some sheep.

Am going to stress the fact that the mini Donkey's are not going to be able to hold their own against a predator(s) bigger than them, if they are hungry they will attack. Predators are not afraid of a Donkey's bray.

The Brayer had a very good article about that a couple months back.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 5, 2006)

I will agree that a donkey will not stand a chance at a pack of coyotes that are out only for the kill. I also did read the article in the Brayer. What we are TRYING to say is that a donkeys bray will forwarn you that something is not right, and I know with mine, it was the loud braying that kept this bear away. No guard animal regardless of its size is going to be able to stand up against a PACK of wolves, coyotes, or dogs, or cougars (which we dont have in our area--or at least the DNR dont admit to it



: ) Packs are packs they will find a way to get to the guard animal. But, I will say most of the breeders I know do keep donkeys in with there livestock and have never had problems. A loud braying donkey is better then no alarm at all! My donkeys will even chase any cats out of the pastures, and if the cats dont move fast enough they will stomp them, so my cats have learned too that the pastures are a quick run-thru only. :bgrin We also have a calf farmer not far from us, he now keeps a few donkeys out with his calves, because of the coyotes. Prior to this he did lose calves, but since the donkeys arrival he hasnt lost a one. There is always going to be a case where "it didnt work out" , but I am sticking with my guns on this and saying a donkey in a pasture is some good protection..even if they cant take on a pack. Also, when it comes to bears, one of the first things they will tell you to do if you encounter one is make alot of screaming racket, well, a donkeys bray is a racket, and a donkey will not just quit after only one or two brays. Everyone should definitely understand that a mini donkey will not be able to defend its herd or self against a bigger animal then itself...especailly if the predator is out for a kill. I think having a donkey for a guard animal is just common sense --its not going to be able to do everything, but will help alot.


----------



## Shari (Jul 5, 2006)

I just wanted to make sure it was understood, because people new to donkeys sometimes do not know the risks. I do not like being a wet blanket....but so many things can come into play.

Lets just say,, my Donkey only brays at me and sometimes other people. Wild Animals.. ha! She will stand there and have the runs. Brave she is not.



:

My Mini horses are much, much more brave.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 5, 2006)

Shari, That is cute "she will stand there and have the runs" .....in other words :bgrin wildlife scares the S#*T out of her. My girls are almost to the point of being to bold, my hinnys like to pretend there the big brave ones, but they always have the jennys to go behind.



: I really do think my jennys are fearless, in there own mind...and they seem to think they are HUGE compared to the little minis. :bgrin My girls will bray at me if they hear me in the house, but when we have company over and strangers are in the pasture, they turn into love bugs!. Maybe you need to send yours over to get some "brave" lessons from mine.



: :bgrin Corinne


----------



## SammyL (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for the help so far.

But is there a way you can tell if a donkey will guard, or is it just a chance thing?


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 6, 2006)

I am by no meens a donkey expert - lets make that clear from the get go. But like Corinne mentioned - they will let you know if some one is on your property that does not belong there! Sure - Jasper is not about to fend off the niebhors rotty's if they venture over again - but he will sure give us a HEADS UP!



> I will agree that a donkey will not stand a chance at a pack of coyotes that are out only for the kill. I also did read the article in the Brayer. What we are TRYING to say is that a donkeys bray will forwarn you that something is not right, and I know with mine, it was the loud braying that kept this [/size] bear away


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2006)

minihorselover, Sorry, but I know of no sure-fire way to tell if a donkey will be good at guarding. Corinne


----------



## Shari (Jul 6, 2006)

Corinne, my Jenny is quite the Character to say the least. :lol:



:

minihorselover31, there normally, is not sure fire way to tell if they will guard. Donkeys run the gambit.

Some will guard, some will stomp and kill the animals you want them to guard, and others like mine,, will just stand there have the runs and not say a word.

A Jenny or a gelding would be best.

What I would advise, is trying to find a Donkey that was raised with the animals you want to put them in with. Then make sure to keep the Donkey(s) in a pen or pasture next to the animals you want to put them in for a good two weeks. Let the donkey get used to seeing and smelling them. Then try putting them in together.

I have On line Donkey for sale links if you need them, please just ask.

Good luck on Your Donkey search.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 7, 2006)

I know I am a new here, but I do believe my opinion should count...I do know that I did have a Jack that had protected his girls & guarded all my critters...he was a "cocky" little thing at 30 inches tall & LOL...maybe he was unique at that! I have nothing to compare him too. (But he did try & did take down everything that did not belong in his domain or comfort level) I have heard many a story of animals mangled or missing in my area....none of them had a guard animal?? How can we not learn from donkeys???? They have "BIG" mouths and let you know when something is "NOT" right.....(other than feeding time)....and they do charge...and they do bray....and they DO chase off the offenders!!! They make themselves look so (((BIG))) They can And Do! chase off bears/cougars/coyotes/dogs ect.... **Ask me about my freaky run in with a bear encounter recently & I will tell you what I was told.. BE Very Vocal/BIG and not afraid...IT WORKED



: ..... Simply...just like a donkeys instinct. ~Let us learn~


----------



## jdomep (Jul 7, 2006)

With mine...Vernon "hates" all my dogs and cats - he has been around them since he was 4 months old but will promptly chase them out of his pasture if they come in to say "hi". I never noticed Minnie or Priscilla "guarding" until yesterday. I was mowing and one minute they were both taking an afternoon ciesta and the next minute they were standing at attention (looking BIG as JJF said) and staring down my neighbor and his little dog - they stood that way until they passed...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2006)

Jumpinjack, I hope everyone would feel like you that there opinions DO count..that is what a forum is all about, to learn from one another, good or bad, and at times not everyone is going to agree. But, if anything ever gets to heated or anyone has a problem, just email me (I am the moderator of this forum, at [email protected] ) and the problem will be taken care of. Anyone have any ideas on how we can get this forum a little more active?? Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Jul 7, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how we can get this forum a little more active?? Corinne



I will think



I check here all the time - you'd think all of us donkey lovers could come up with something to talk about



:


----------



## SammyL (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help!

Does anyone know any donkey breeders in SD, or better yet, MN? MN is where I am moving....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2006)

minihorselover, what part of Mn. are you moving too? I might be able to help you out if your close to the Wisc. border. There is also a GREAT site you can check out..it has donkeys listed in all states...www.gotdonkeys.com. Corinne


----------



## SammyL (Jul 7, 2006)

Corinne - Thank you. I believe we are moving to a town called Becker. But I am not sure. My mom works in Elk River.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2006)

minihorselover, for some reason..




:



: I think Elk River, isnt too far from St. Paul, am I right?? (I'm probably way off, and thinking of some other town :bgrin ) but if it is you would still be about 300 miles from me. :no: Corinne


----------



## SammyL (Jul 7, 2006)

> minihorselover, for some reason.. I think Elk River, isnt too far from St. Paul, am I right?? (I'm probably way off, and thinking of some other town ) but if it is you would still be about 300 miles from me. Corinne


You are right. It may be about a half an hour from St. Paul, if I am thinking correctly. That is too bad that you have to live so far away.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2006)

minihorselover, I do know of a very good breeder...and wow--does she have some cuties, all colors, who would be about 1 1/2 hours from St. Paul. (I think she would be south east) You can email or pm me and I will give you her and and site. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 9, 2006)

jdomep said:


> MeadowRidge Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas on how we can get this forum a little more active?? Corinne
> ...



Me too...thanks Corinne.......*hope this message works..I keep getting booted off


----------



## SammyL (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is another question I have been thinking about...

Can mules and hinnys be used as guards too?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shari (Jul 10, 2006)

Mules and Hinny's have the same issues.... there is just no guarantees that an animal will guard.

Here is another good place to look..

Classifieds are on the left hand side.

http://www.oregonvos.net/~jrachau/index.htm

And..

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/imdr.htm

http://www.lovelongears.com/

Dream horse also has Donkeys.


----------

